# Leviton structured media



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Hey guys, I have a client that has a leviton SMC with the 47606-AHT module. He has a cat5e coming from a u-verse router to one of the 6 ports on the 47606-AHT, and then several ethernet locations plugged into the remaining 5 data ports. Is this all that is needed to distribute ethernet throughout the house, or does he need another router (switch? hub? something else?) between the u-verse modem/router and the 5 remote ethernet locations? Everything is connected but he does not get any internet connectivity at the remote ethernet ports.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

The 47606-AHT is just a patch panel. You would punch down
the cables from the remote locations in the back. You
would then typically plug patch cables from the RJ-45s
on the front to a switch.

If I understand what you are saying, you would probably
need a switch to connect these, assuming the router is
taking care of DHCP, NAT etc.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

rexowner said:


> The 47606-AHT is just a patch panel. You would punch down
> the cables from the remote locations in the back. You
> would then typically plug patch cables from the RJ-45s
> on the front to a switch.
> ...


OK, so leviton has a switch designed for the panels, the 47611-5PT. I punch down the remote location Cat5e's, then run patch cords to the switch, into which I plug in the Cate RJ45 coming from the u-verse modem/router?


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

You need the connection from the UVerse modem going into a router that has a port labeled WAN. Then usually those have a 4 port switch built in which you can then connect to your patch panel or you can daisy chain a switch off of one of those ports for more ports then go to your patch panel.

You cannot just take the connection from the UVerse and connect it to a switch as you need a router.

You need a WAN (Wide Area Network) port and then your LAN (Local Area Network) ports.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Actually the uverse 4 output ports are LAN, no need to use a router unless you set it up in software to put the public address on those ports. (that gateway does not support bridge mode or multi-nat, nor can you turn dhcp off)

I have the video boxes come out of the uverse box and one computer, for everything else I do I have it go through a router (on another WAN IP) and from there it goes to a switch. Bit complicated, but the newer gateways are dumber then the old ones, downright annoying if you ask me.

Edit, the LAN ports on the uverse are 192.168.*.* unless you pass the public ip.
I have a vpn and I needed multi-nat for some of my secure services, the uverse gateway can't handle such things easily.


----------



## B W E (May 1, 2011)

Edrick said:


> You need the connection from the UVerse modem going into a router that has a port labeled WAN. Then usually those have a 4 port switch built in which you can then connect to your patch panel or you can daisy chain a switch off of one of those ports for more ports then go to your patch panel.
> 
> You cannot just take the connection from the UVerse and connect it to a switch as you need a router.
> 
> You need a WAN (Wide Area Network) port and then your LAN (Local Area Network) ports.


I believe the u-verse unit is a modem and router built in. Modem, wired, and wireless router to be exact., So I come out of a LAN port on the uverse router, plug that into the switch. from the switch, patch cables to connect to the ethernet cables i have punched down?


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

Yep! (Gal darn 4 charecter limit!)


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

sarness said:


> Yep! (Gal darn 4 charecter limit!)


Yup..:whistling2::laughing:


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

We're probably all saying the same thing or similar.

A picture from the OP would really help.


----------



## sarness (Sep 14, 2010)

I tried to just put "Yep" but it said my message was too short, ah well, tried to make it simple.


----------



## Edrick (Jun 6, 2010)

Yup,


I didn't realize the UVerse box was also a router / 4 port switch. So in that case if you only had 4 devices you could go right from it to the patch module. But in your scenario you'd just use a little patch cable coming out of one of the LAN ports on the UVerse into one of the ports on the switch and be good to go.


----------

